# USS ENTERPRISE research trip



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

I have had these pics for a while, and decided to post them.

Last May the US Navy authorized me access to the USS Enterprise to research my novel.  "O.D.A.  The story of US Special Forces in the Global War on Terror:

The following images were taken by a PAO photographer.  The trip was informative and an absolute blast.  I give credit to LCDR D Nunnaly, the Big E's PAO at the time.

For your viewing pleasure.

The overhead pics of the ship were stock photos they gave me copies of.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

And the next 5


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

And the next ones:

The last one is of the USS Hawaii, (SSN-776) which I toured the day before I flew out to the Big E. (more pics of that to follow)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

These pics are others from the big E:

The first one was my stateroom, and the other 4 are from the hatch leading out of the PAO area.. the last one is one of my favorites.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

These are of the flight deck.  The air wing was on the beach, but they had some trainers from Mississippi I believe, doing their first deck flights.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

These are the last three of the flight deck, and my ride home.


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Those were cool, thanks!  

I guess you could call my Dad an Enterprise plank owner; he was on her maiden cruise, one year around the world.  Which is where he was when I was born!
He wore a red jersey.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2008)

;)  Was your ride home the bus, plane or the garbage can?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

gd,











fuggoff... 






the C-2 Greyhound


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> the C-2 Greyhound



That's a fancy name for a dumpster.   Did you have to push start it?  lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

actually,

it may not be the most popular aircraft to get stuck piloting.  I was talking to the instructors of the T-45s and they called it:
'The tube of shame'

cause when it it flying, it is butt ugly... (like if you looked in the mirror )


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2008)

LMAO!  'The tube of shame'  

Imagine having that embroidered on a flight patch?  Something to be proud of.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

When they told me I rolled laughing...

it is just an awkward looking bird in the air...

On the flight down, there was only 5 of us, and we stopped in JAX for fuel.  On the way back, there was 24 people I think.  I was stuck next to a 420lb contractor in a seat made for a starving Ethiopian.  (Needless to say, the return trip sucked) lol


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2008)

Flying in any Mil cargo bird sucks donkey balls, unless there's a palette of something relatively "comfy" and the crew will let you crash on it.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Flying in any Mil cargo bird sucks donkey balls, unless there's a palette of something relatively "comfy" and the crew will let you crash on it.



At least I had the window, both ways... a 5.5" circular porthole... but at least it was a window



Gypsy said:


> Cool pics!



Thanks Gyp


----------

